# fish oil/hair growth



## wvpumpkin (Jun 6, 2005)

I recently heard that taking about 6 fishoil tablets per day will help with healthier hair growth. Any comments???


----------



## Shanel (Jun 6, 2005)

I know that taking a dropperfull of cod liver oil is verry good for your skin and hair. I personally dont take it, but when my kids get a funny skin reaction I give it to them. It's stinky though... so be carefull!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 7, 2005)

Any kind of oil is good for your body, as well as your hair. I'm not positive on the specific amount of mg's you need per day... but it will usually help.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* I recently heard that taking about 6 fishoil tablets per day will help with healthier hair growth. Any comments??? Hi wvpumpkin,I reckon the Fish Oil would be great for your hair and skin in general. A pharmastist or Dr would be able to tell you the correct dosage.

There are shampoo's etc available to help hair growth (if the hairgrowth has slowed down or hair is falling out) but i would imagine the fish oils would be great for hair,skin and nails.


----------



## monniej (Jun 7, 2005)

i think it's the omega 3 fatty acids in the fish oils that do the trick. you can get good results from eating salmon a couple of times per week or even eating a handful of walnuts or almonds every day. also, gnc has some great supplements that target hair, skin and nails.


----------



## azlaurie (Jan 9, 2013)

I started taking 1000 mlg a day 5 weeks ago. It grew a full inch+  since. I get my hair weaved with bleach every 7-8 weeks and have done so for like 20 years. Now, after fish oil/omega 3, my hair is in the BEST condition it has ever been.  I thought my hair was oily and all but really its just super healthy hair. I'm just used to dry thin hair that breaks a lot. Seriously, it works. It's cheap also. HIGHLY recommended.


----------

